# Is my sling's enclosure too humid?



## castleforducks (Nov 10, 2017)

I got a b. vagans sling recently. The walls of it's enclosure are completely covered in condensed water (mostly where the substrate touches). So much so that it's almost impossible to see inside the enclosure. I know slings need a lot of humidity, but is it possible for it to have too much? What do I do to fix it if it is too much?


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 10, 2017)

Do you have any ventilation..? 

If it's too cold, condensation will form. Up the temperature to at least 70.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## castleforducks (Nov 10, 2017)

I have maybe 30 holes poked on the lid. Its about 68 in my apartment but I shine a lamp on it (just a regular lamp not a heat lamp)


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 10, 2017)

castleforducks said:


> I have maybe 30 holes poked on the lid. Its about 68 in my apartment but I shine a lamp on it (just a regular lamp not a heat lamp)


That's plenty. 

What kind of enclosure is it in? 

Temps should be raised. Thats probably the issue.


----------



## castleforducks (Nov 10, 2017)

Is it an actual problem for the sling? I mean it seems comfortable. Just doing a lot of burrowing.


----------



## cold blood (Nov 10, 2017)

Temps for a sling should be at least 70 IME.  A lamp or light is a poor way to heat, it has a drying effect.   Either put it in a larger enclosure and heat the outer one with a mat, ot use a heat bath and heat with an aquarium heater...of course this assumes you don't want to heat a room or coset with a space heater.


Condensation is a red flag.  Contrary to what's commonly preached, its not humidity they need as much as it _is_ damp substrate.  As long as you keep at least part of the sub damp, you should be ok.  Ambient humidity and ventilation will dictate how often the sub needs additional moisture.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## castleforducks (Nov 10, 2017)

the walls were like that (only less severe) even when it was 75 degrees in my apartment


----------



## Rittdk01 (Nov 11, 2017)

Yeah, sounds too wet.


----------



## castleforducks (Nov 12, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Temps for a sling should be at least 70 IME.  A lamp or light is a poor way to heat, it has a drying effect.   Either put it in a larger enclosure and heat the outer one with a mat, ot use a heat bath and heat with an aquarium heater...of course this assumes you don't want to heat a room or coset with a space heater.
> 
> 
> Condensation is a red flag.  Contrary to what's commonly preached, its not humidity they need as much as it _is_ damp substrate.  As long as you keep at least part of the sub damp, you should be ok.  Ambient humidity and ventilation will dictate how often the sub needs additional moisture.


So what do I do to fix it? I don't own a space heater and don't really want to turn up the heat in my entire apartment


----------



## cold blood (Nov 12, 2017)

castleforducks said:


> So what do I do to fix it? I don't own a space heater and don't really want to turn up the heat in my entire apartment


i gave 2 options in the post you quoted.


----------



## castleforducks (Nov 12, 2017)

castleforducks said:


> So what do I do to fix it? I don't own a space heater and don't really want to turn up the heat in my entire apartment


Oh sorry. I've been told on this site not to use heat pads or to put slings in large enclosures. Also, If I put it in a sunny spot in my apartment could that help? Also what is a heat bath?


----------



## Thekla (Nov 12, 2017)

castleforducks said:


> Oh sorry. I've been told on this site not to use heat pads or to put slings in large enclosures. Also, If I put it in a sunny spot in my apartment could that help? Also what is a heat bath?


I think what cold blood meant, is that you use a larger, second (!) enclosure to put the smaller one in and then heat the larger/outer one with a heat mat.
From what I learned *do not* expose your T to direct sun light, it could dehydrate your T very quickly.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Award 1


----------



## castleforducks (Nov 12, 2017)

Thekla said:


> I think what cold blood meant, is that you use a larger, second (!) enclosure to put the smaller one in and then heat the larger/outer one with a heat mat.
> From what I learned *do not* expose your T to direct sun light, it could dehydrate your T very quickly.


I figured that might be the case. I just would rather not need to buy anything

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## BC1579 (Nov 12, 2017)

A third, maybe less attractive option, is creating a new environment for the sling. Transfer the sling to a temporary container and then remove your soggy substrate from the present enclosure. You can spread it evenly on a tray or a pan and let it dry naturally in the sun. Then take another handful of substrate and remake your sling's enclosure taking care not to make it swampy. Transfer your sling back into its refurbished home and enjoy. Save your dried substrate for another project.

Of course this means you have to transfer a sling around which is something a lot of people don't like. It may not be the _best_ option, but it would certainly get the job done.


----------



## castleforducks (Nov 12, 2017)

BC1579 said:


> A third, maybe less attractive option, is creating a new environment for the sling. Transfer the sling to a temporary container and then remove your soggy substrate from the present enclosure. You can spread it evenly on a tray or a pan and let it dry naturally in the sun. Then take another handful of substrate and remake your sling's enclosure taking care not to make it swampy. Transfer your sling back into its refurbished home and enjoy. Save your dried substrate for another project.
> 
> Of course this means you have to transfer a sling around which is something a lot of people don't like. It may not be the _best_ option, but it would certainly get the job done.


would I remake the enclosure with the dried substrate?


----------



## BC1579 (Nov 12, 2017)

You could, I suppose. Is the only substrate you own the soggy stuff in the current enclosure?


----------



## castleforducks (Nov 12, 2017)

no but the substrate in the enclosure came from the same bag, and I didn't add water to it when I made the


BC1579 said:


> You could, I suppose. Is the only substrate you own the soggy stuff in the current enclosure?


no but the substrate in the enclosure came from the same bag, and I didn't add water to it when I made the current enclosure


----------



## BC1579 (Nov 12, 2017)

So then we're back to temperature like @Venom1080 and @cold blood said.  

Can you add some pics of the enclosure? How big is this container and how big is the sling?


----------



## castleforducks (Nov 12, 2017)

BC1579 said:


> So then we're back to temperature like @Venom1080 and @cold blood said.
> 
> Can you add some pics of the enclosure? How big is this container and how big is the sling?


16 Oz Deli cup and a 3/4 " sling


----------



## BC1579 (Nov 12, 2017)

Are there any holes along the side for cross ventilation?


----------



## castleforducks (Nov 12, 2017)

BC1579 said:


> Are there any holes along the side for cross ventilation?


 The plastic was too hard to pierce with a needle


----------



## BC1579 (Nov 12, 2017)

Heat it up. Stovetop, cigarette lighter, candle, something.  I bet if you add some cross ventilation you'd see a huge drop in condensation.

Be sure to remove the T, of course. Don't want to sizzle the little guy.

Generally, a hole should be no larger than the carapace of the tarantula.  Any larger and it may be able to escape.  Err on the side of caution, but definitely get cross vents in there.  Some of us like to use soldering irons, if you have one of those.  Tiny drill bits work...even barbecue skewers.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Award 1


----------



## castleforducks (Nov 12, 2017)

BC1579 said:


> Heat it up. Stovetop, cigarette lighter, candle, something.  I bet if you add some cross ventilation you'd see a huge drop in condensation.
> 
> Be sure to remove the T, of course. Don't want to sizzle the little guy.
> 
> Generally, a hole should be no larger than the carapace of the tarantula.  Any larger and it may be able to escape.  Err on the side of caution, but definitely get cross vents in there.  Some of us like to use soldering irons, if you have one of those.  Tiny drill bits work...even barbecue skewers.


thanks for the help!


----------



## BC1579 (Nov 12, 2017)

Hope it works out. I'm sure it will. Is the sling otherwise doing well? Eating, moving, etc.?


----------



## castleforducks (Nov 12, 2017)

yeah it seems ok. it ate like an hour ago and took it pretty aggressively. it's never left its burrow but it moves around a lot in the burrow and does _a lot_ of digging. I'm told it's fairly common behavior for a terrestrial sling


----------



## BC1579 (Nov 12, 2017)

Yup. Good for him. Give him some breathing holes and I bet he'll be just fine.


----------



## castleforducks (Nov 12, 2017)

BC1579 said:


> Yup. Good for him. Give him some breathing holes and I bet he'll be just fine.


In case you're curious. It's definitely a ventilation thing. I took the lid completely off for 2 hours while working (keeping an eye on the enclosure of course) and most of the condensation went away. I guess I just need to figure out how to get holes on the sides for cross ventilation


----------



## BC1579 (Nov 12, 2017)

Good deal. At least now you know. 

A candle and that needle will get the job done.


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 12, 2017)

castleforducks said:


> In case you're curious. It's definitely a ventilation thing. I took the lid completely off for 2 hours while working (keeping an eye on the enclosure of course) and most of the condensation went away. I guess I just need to figure out how to get holes on the sides for cross ventilation


Fire + needle. 

I'd recommend any keeper to invest in a soldering iron. Essential. Couldn't imagine making cages without it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BC1579 (Nov 12, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I'd recommend any keeper to invest in a soldering iron. Essential. Couldn't imagine making cages without it.


Truth.

I know money doesn't grow on trees, but Home Depot has Weller irons for as little as $20 and Weller is a solid brand. I imagine Harbor Freight has serviceable irons for less than $10. That's right in line with a decent a pair of tongs (which is also a must-have, in my opinion).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Nov 18, 2017)

@MrButton , what is it you require clarification for?


----------



## DanBsTs (Nov 24, 2017)

cold blood said:


> @MrButton , what is it you require clarification for?


I'm not sure what you are referring to.


----------



## BC1579 (Nov 24, 2017)

MrButton said:


> I'm not sure what you are referring to.


You labeled one of @cold blood's posts as "clarification please."

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/is-my-slings-enclosure-too-humid.301073/#post-2713580

It's right in between "helpful" and "love", so I'm sure it was just a misclick.


----------



## DanBsTs (Nov 24, 2017)

BC1579 said:


> You labeled one of @cold blood's posts as "clarification please."
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/is-my-slings-enclosure-too-humid.301073/#post-2713580
> 
> It's right in between "helpful" and "love", so I'm sure it was just a misclick.


I'm sure I meant to click helpful lol I view this site off my phone so I'm sure it was a case of fat finger.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BC1579 (Nov 24, 2017)

Happens to me all the time.


----------



## cold blood (Nov 24, 2017)

MrButton said:


> I'm not sure what you are referring to.


post #6....you hit the "clarification please" icon under my post.

edit:  just realized it was already cleared up


----------

